
Trump reveals Mexico migrant plan by waving document around - ColinWright
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-48604023
======
ColinWright
Not the first time someone in power/authority has inadvertently revealed plans
by leaving documents exposed to photography - yet another example of how
people don't learn, and don't take security seriously.

If you're designing a system, assume people will leave things exposed or
accessible.

